# Comment relier un Macbook Air à une Time Capsule ?



## Patlevrai (17 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous et toutes,
Comment relier un Macbook Air à une Time Machine afin de configurer en disque dur la Time Capsule (sans utiliser Time Machine) ? Il n'y a que deux ports USB sur le Macbook Air ! J'ai effectué des recherches sur le forum et ailleurs car il n'y a pas que MacG sur le web ;-) Et je n'ai rien trouvé.
Ce n'est pas simple du tout Time Capsule, Time Machine et consort... Vraiment pas simple du tout ! :-/


----------



## kelFAI (19 Septembre 2011)

une blague peut etre??? 

merci de re exprimer ta demande car c'est incompréhensible. 
tu as quoi comme appareil ? un mba + une timecapsule + un disque externe ? 
tu souhaites faire quoi - des backups - l'utilisation du disque dur comme simple extention de stockage ?


----------



## Patlevrai (19 Septembre 2011)

Une blague ? C'est pour rire la réponse ?
Je n'y comprends rien à tout ça. Est-ce ma faute ? OK j'ai mélangé les noms, c'est possible.
Je souhaiterai utiliser l'appareil carré et blanc (Time capsule ?) pour y stocker des vidéos issues d'un camescope numérique. Tout ça via le Macbook Air.
Je n'ai pas de cable pour relier les appareils Apple entre eux.
Est-ce mieux ? Plus clair ?


----------



## edd72 (19 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux communiquer avec ta TC et ton modem/box Wifi en même temps, déjà, tu branches ta TC à ton modem/box via un cable ethernet (RJ45):







Si tu ne veux pas brancher ta TC à ton modem/box, tu peux passer de ton réseau modem/box à ton réseau TC, en changeant via l'icone (en haut):





(avec le MBA, j'exclue la possibilité où ton ordi est branché en RJ45 et que ton airport est donc libre pour la TC seule)


----------



## Patlevrai (19 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Donc si je connecte le Time Capsule (carré blanc ;-)) au modem routeur Free en éthernet je verrai le Time Capsule.
Yapuka... J'y vais de ce pas !


----------



## edd72 (19 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux même voir ta TC sans la connecter à ta Freebox, en la choisissant au niveau de airport. Mais dans ce cas tu seras connecté à ta TC mais pas au web (et faudra passer de l'un à l'autre).

Tandis qu'en reliant ta TC à ta Freebox, elle devient un routeur. Tu t'y connectes en airport, tu fais ce que tu veux avec, et elle te fait suivre le web (par sa connection à ta Freebox).
-au passage, tu peux désactiver le wifi de ta Freebox puisque tu passeras par le WiFi de ta TC-

Un peu de lecture: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1178?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Patlevrai (19 Septembre 2011)

Justement j'avais tenté de la voir en wifi la Time Capsule mais en vain. Je ne sais pas la choisir au niveau de airport. J'ai un réseau avec du airport chez moi mais j'ai payé un installateur il y a 3 ans pour l'installer. Du coup le type a disparu. Je n'ai pas les mots de passe (il dit ne pas s'en souvenir). Et je n'ai donc pas accès à airport...
Bref tout ça est très confus pour moi. Pas si simple Apple...


----------



## UnAm (19 Septembre 2011)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Justement j'avais tenté de la voir en wifi la Time Capsule mais en vain. Je ne sais pas la choisir au niveau de airport. J'ai un réseau avec du airport chez moi mais j'ai payé un installateur il y a 3 ans pour l'installer. Du coup le type a disparu. Je n'ai pas les mots de passe (il dit ne pas s'en souvenir). Et je n'ai donc pas accès à airport...
> Bref tout ça est très confus pour moi. Pas si simple Apple...



Dans ce cas, le plus simple est de brancher le carré blanc sur le pavé gris...
Sinon, va faire un tour dans le Trousseau d'accès dans Mac OS X, voir si il n'y a pas ce fameux mot de passe par hasard...

@edd: faut pas désactiver le mode routeur de la freebox quand on branche la TC (& la TC qui sert de routeur)?


----------



## Patlevrai (19 Septembre 2011)

PAN !! Dans le mille ! 
Et comment on le branche le carré blanc sur le carré gris ? Hein ? J'ai regardé les ports et il n'y a rien en ethernet sur le macbook air... Il existe sans doute un cable spécial USB ?


----------



## UnAm (19 Septembre 2011)

Euh, lorsque je parlais du pavé gris:


UnAm a dit:


> Dans ce cas, le plus simple est de brancher le carré blanc sur le pavé gris...


Je voulais dire, la Freebox 
Donc, faut que tu branches la Time Capsule sur la Freebox pour que tu puisses utiliser la Time Capsule en stockage de masse... & passer en wifi pour le transfert de fichiers... Ce sera long, mais c'est comme ça.

Sinon, pour le MBA, oui, il existe l'adaptateur USB/Ethernet... qui vaut ce qu'il vaut.


----------



## kelFAI (20 Septembre 2011)

Ok pour la configuration de la Time capsule c'est par la : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3728?viewlocale=fr_FR

Il y a dans les mac un utilitaire qui s'appelle airport utily ou utilitaire airport qui permet de faire les réglages de la TC. 

Si c'est pas assez clair, ou trop compliqué et que vous disposez d'une applecare je conseil vivement d'appeler Apple pour le réglage de la borne avec un technicien Apple par téléphone. Si hors garantie ou hors apple care cette aide est facturée 49&#8364;.

PS et oui dsl d'avoir été un peu dur mais en même temps si on ne fait pas l'effort de bien formuler sa demande c'est impossible de fournir la moindre aide.


----------



## Patlevrai (20 Septembre 2011)

kelFAI a dit:


> PS et oui dsl d'avoir été un peu dur mais en même temps si on ne fait pas l'effort de bien formuler sa demande c'est impossible de fournir la moindre aide.


Il faut se plaindre à mon cerveau qui n'y comprenait rien... ;-)


----------

